

No more Java 7 - jaaron
http://www.jroller.com/scolebourne/entry/no_more_java_7

======
dcminter
Sun were always a bit wary about the Java trademark after their tangle with
Microsoft. That may be part of the issue, but honestly I think it's more
likely to be down to the random bureaucracy of the JSR and JCP efforts.

I really don't buy the conspiracy theory and I'm puzzled to see the article
up-voted so high without comment.

I'm much more interested in the question of what will actually arrive in
Java/JDK7 and whether they'll ever move to a faster release cycle than the
current geological process.

~~~
jaaron
It's not so much a conspiracy theory as a well documented public argument
between Apache and Sun. You can decide who's right, but there's neither
conspiracy nor theory there.

~~~
dcminter
I disagree. It is a conspiracy theory about the implications of the naming
conventions currently being used by Sun.

The "argument" between Apache and Sun is hardly well documented. He cites a
two year old open letter from Apache to Sun, and then in a follow-up article
indulges in a great deal of armchair lawyering.

The cited links to Sun developer blogs don't seem to support the argument
being made one jot.

~~~
jaaron
There's an open letter [1], an FAQ [2], several documents on an open mailing
list [3] and several updates in the ASF board reports [4].

Okay, so perhaps that's not "well documented" but it's also open and available
for public review.

[1] <http://www.apache.org/jcp/sunopenletter.html>

[2] <http://www.apache.org/jcp/sunopenletterfaq.html>

[3] <http://markmail.org/search/?q=list%3Aorg.apache.jcp-open>

[4] <http://www.apache.org/foundation/board/calendar.html>

